# fair price for a trek 4.5 madone



## cwsballfan (Apr 16, 2013)

I am looking at a Trek Madone 4.5 used. (I believe it is a 2011) What is a fair price for this bike if it is in good shape? 

How much is this bike MSRP new? I've seen some places saying $2,600 and others around $2,000.


----------



## robin640 (Mar 12, 2013)

here is a good start:
Frequently Asked Questions - Bicycle Blue Book


----------

